# Controlar matriz de leds 8x8 con memoria EEPROM 28c64



## saito (Ago 28, 2011)

Hola 
Estoy realizando un proyecto, en el cual deseo controlar un matriz de leds de 8x8 (tipo public) con dos contadores y una memoria EEPROM 28c64, para programar dicha memoria utilizo el bk 844 el cual recibe valores en hexadecimal.












En donde "00 EF EF EF EF EF EF 00" es la H la cual repito varias veces para que se visualice en la matriz

Montaje hecho en proteus










Mi problema es que no logro visualizar bien las letras en la matriz para luego poder desplazarlas como un public.
Adjunto la simulación en proteus y el .bin para cargarlo en la memoria 28c64
Agradecería si tienen alguna solución para este problema. "que no sea pics"
Saludos amigos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 29, 2011)

sincroniza la memoria tambien...



puse en rojo la conexion del generador al pin OE de la memoria...
para que se vea mejor pon 200Hz en el generador de onda...

ojo que te faltan las resistencias limitadoras de los leds y algun arreglo con transistores para aumentarles la corriente ...


----------



## saito (Ago 29, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> sincroniza la memoria tambien...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 59255
> 
> ...




Valla me has sacado de un gran apuro 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## RobotronicaMexico (Ago 29, 2011)

Es cierto lo que dice saito. Puedes tambien colocar un buffer a la salida de la memoria de colector abierto y solo pondrias las resistencias limitadores de 270ohms. saludos.


----------



## aassnn86 (Mar 26, 2012)

estoy realizando un proyecto pero con una matriz de leds de 5*7 y no logro que se vea en proteus lo que he puesto en el archivo.hex les dejo mi proyecto en proteus espero me puedan ayudar gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola aassnn86

Y qué es lo que contiene el archivo.hex ??

O qué es lo que quieres que se vea en el Display de matriz ??

Adjunta el archivo.hex por favor o menciona qué es lo que quieres que se vea en la Dot-Matriz.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## aassnn86 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hola Mr. Carlos pues es que en el proyecto tengo que poner el nombre completo grupo. Serían letras y números y pues la verdad no se tampoco si estoy realizando la codificación correcta le mandaré un .hex que segun yo asi esta correcto debe decir ELECTRONICA en la Matriz lo mandare en .bin y en .hex pero primero chequelo que este bien hecho el archivo si no pues pruebelo con cualquiera que ponga letras y números 

de antemano gracias por el apoyo


----------



## lubeck (Mar 27, 2012)

le estoy echando una ojeada....

Para que pusiste dos 555?
cuando dices " no logro que se vea en proteus" a que te refieres te marca un error al simularlo, o no te pone lo que quieres en el display?


----------



## aassnn86 (Mar 27, 2012)

que tal Lubeck me habian comentado que el proyecto lleva 2 pulsos reloj por aparte pero tambien lo intente con el mismo pulso y no funcionó .

Lo que pasa es que solo me muestra una raya que se mueve hacia la derecha y cambia de que prenden todos o varios pero siempre en esa misma raya que se va desplazando no me muestra letras.

si tienes un archivo .hex con letras puedes intentarlo para que cheques las lineas o con los que mande en la respuesta anterior


----------



## lubeck (Mar 27, 2012)

El diseño esta bien... mas o menos .... quite el 555 que segun yo sobra...

en lo que estas fallando es en la creacion del archivo .bin se hace con un editor hex como este... 

en el recuadro amarillo se encuentra la palabra Hola y cada 5 Word es una letra...



anexo archivo bin y simulacion (con palabra HOLA varias veces)...

modifica la velocidad del 555 para ver las letras porque recuerda que en la realidad se tendria que ajustar ala frecuencia correcta....


----------



## aassnn86 (Mar 27, 2012)

Muchas gracias Lubeck   

ya casi queda solo que en ninguna velocidad se encuentra muy visible no se como organizar el hex para que se vea mas visible en la matriz 

queria preguntarte utilizas o tienes algun programa para la codificacion de las letras de la matriz?? es que yo descargue unoo pero es de 5+8 tal vez eso afecte en la codificacion el programa que tengo se llama letras panel y tambien lo encontré dentro del foro


----------



## lubeck (Mar 27, 2012)

> queria preguntarte utilizas o tienes algun programa para la codificacion de las letras de la matriz?? es que yo descargue unoo pero es de 5+8 tal vez eso afecte en la codificacion el programa que tengo se llama letras panel y tambien lo encontré dentro del foro



no... no conozco ningun programa que codifique pero esta muy facil....
si pones 00 f7 f7 f7 00 es una "H"

00 en Hex es a 8 digitos en Bin 00000000 el inverso seria 11111111 entonces prende toda la columna
f7 en Hex es a 8 digitos en Bin  11110111 el inverso seria 00001000 entonces prende el Dot de enmedio

y asi sucesivamente todo es binario.... 'ta facil no?

como tu solo necesitas 7 bits de los 8 pues el primero de izq a derecha no importa que pongas... ese sera discriminado por como esta el diseño del circuito...


pon el link que dices del codificador.... porque hay un que sirve pero para los LCD y es diferente...



> ya casi queda solo que en ninguna velocidad se encuentra muy visible no se como organizar el hex para que se vea mas visible en la matriz



si hablas de la simulacion en proteus va a ser dificil que lo logres ver bien o depende del porcesador de tu pc y de como tengas la configuracion de la simulacion....

para ver el resultado real no hay como armarlo en el protoboar o el metodo que elijas....

recuerda que proteus no es muy apegado a la realidad y solo sirve como referencia...


----------



## aassnn86 (Mar 28, 2012)

Muchas gracias Lubeck si ya estuve checando y si está sencillo solo que en el codificador este me sale diferente en el Letras panel  ni en el code graphics es que no se en que me lo dá dale una checada y me comentas también adjunto algo para aportar info. 


Si también estoy realizando el proyecto en proto pero pues quería saber como era la programación de las letras y pensé sería mas fácil en simulador



Lubeck mira según tengo entendido y basándome en la jpg que te adjuntaré sería así pero no sé como sacar la H así como Dices tu

La  "H"  sería 

Por columnas     7F 08 08 08 7F 

Por Filas        11 11 11 1F 11 11 11

Pero no se como sacas tu    00 f7 f7 f7 00

Podrías ser un poco mas explicito con alguna imagen o algo asi ?


----------



## lubeck (Mar 28, 2012)

> dale una checada y me comentas también adjunto algo para aportar info.



lo que pasa es que ambos programas lo codifica horizontal y se necesita que lo codifiques vertical.... por el diseño del circuito...

hace tiempo hice un programa para codificar LCDs voy a buscarlo y lo modifico para que sirva en este caso.



> Si también estoy realizando el proyecto en proto pero pues quería saber como era la programación de las letras y pensé sería mas fácil en simulador



pues si es mas facil pero tienes que imaginarte como se veria en la realidad, por las limitaciones de la velocidad, si pones lenta la simulacion puedes ver como se van encendiendo los Dots y verificas como va quedando, pero en fin eso ya es cuestion de como se acomode cada uno...

bueno...

el dia de hoy (mas tarde ) checo eso del programa...
saludos...


----------



## lubeck (Mar 28, 2012)

A ver si funciona... esta el codigo fuente en vb6.0 y archivo .exe....



probado en guindous XP SP3.... 

mmmm... son libres de editarlo modificarlo, pasarlo, regalarlo, desecharlo  o hacer con el lo que les de su regalada gana..


----------



## aassnn86 (Mar 29, 2012)

Lubeck gracias por el programa pero es diferente la codificación que sale , i pones la h sale diferente que como  me habías puesto estoy teniendo problemas para hacer la programación ya tengo armado el circuito pero no logro que se vea una letra esta igual que en la simulación

aa por cierto el otro pulso si debe ser diferente ya que el barrido debe ser muy rápido y el seleccionador un poco mas lento 

te agradecería pudieras apoyarme con la codificación


----------



## lubeck (Mar 29, 2012)

> Lubeck gracias por el programa pero es diferente la codificación que sale , i pones la h sale diferente que como me habías puesto estoy teniendo problemas para hacer la programación ya tengo armado el circuito pero no logro que se vea una letra esta igual que en la simulación



si sale diferente porque es de 7 Dot de alto, recuerda que mencione que la codificacion se hace para 8 por como esta el diseño del circuito, pero entonces el octavo bit no importa como lo pongas, al pincipio los puse encendidos y en el programa lo calcula apagado, lo que realmente NO IMPORTA....

ya hice otra codificacion de otra palabra y funciona perfecto el programa, pruebalo!.... (a menos que hayas cambiado el diseño del circuito no funcionara)



> aa por cierto el otro pulso si debe ser diferente ya que el barrido debe ser muy rápido y el seleccionador un poco mas lento



MMmm.. yo no estoy muy seguro de eso, porque segun yo lo que tienes que hacer es repetir varias veces la misma letra no mas rapido o mas lento el desplazamiento...

es decir el contador de la memoria tiene que hacer mas o menos asi...

0,1,2,3,4,5,0,1,2,3,4,5,0,1,2,3,4,5,0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,6,7,8,9,10,6,7,8,9,10.... etc...

para que despliege varias veces y se vea la letra... echale una pensada 

Anexo nueva simulacion dice hola varias veces pero las letras diferentes....


----------



## aassnn86 (Mar 31, 2012)

Lubeck Muchas gracias ya pude realizarlo y ya entendí como el programa que me pasaste pone por columnas e invertido para que funcione bien excelente tu programa, excelente tu apoyo gracias . 

una duda con que programa realizaste el programita ese?


----------



## Jesebas (May 26, 2012)

Hola a todos alguien me puede decir como implementar un codigo con abecedario para ser leido en una eeprom 24lc256, por fa estoy perdido, mil gracias


----------



## lubeck (May 27, 2012)

> por fa estoy perdido,



si estas un poco perdido... esa es una memoria i2c, normalmente se usa un pic para leer y escribir en ese tipo de memorias, y... explica mejor eso de "codigo con abecedario".... no se entiende muy bien que quieres hacer...


----------



## idafenix (Jun 20, 2012)

Buenas tardes

Tengo un incoveniente con mi matriz de leds, estoy colocando un mensaje, tengo un pic18f452 y la hago con el mux 74164, mi problema recae en que algunos leds que no deberian prender se prenden eso si levemente pero se alcanzan a ver, ya mire la programacion y en ningun momento le estoy mandando dato a esos leds.


----------



## oztacen (Dic 1, 2012)

También estoy haciendo un proyecto con matriz de leds mi duda es como meter los datos a la memoria utilizo una memoria ram q*ue* se puede simular en proteus. Pero en la protoboard utilizare el 28C64 EEPROM para guardar los datos, ya se mas o menos como se tiene q*ue* mostrar las letras con un barrido horizontal y se prenderá columna por columna, mi duda es como puedo meter los datos en la memoria y como puedo ampliar esto pero con mas leds (osea 4 matrices de leds). Para q*ue* hago esto. P*ue*s creo que se puede leer una palabra, también estoy en duda como hago para que se vea como marquesina osea que las letras se desplacen ya sea de izquierda y derecha. Estuve utilizando el programa para grabar los datos en el Hex Edit. Necesito una ayuda!. Es mi proyecto final.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 1, 2012)

Hola oztace

Y Lo que se dice por acá:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/programar-eeprom-28c64-manualmente-13402/index3.html#post667655_
No te sirve ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

